# Belgium



## franco (Dec 14, 2005)

:lol: Hi all off to visit Belgium/Luxembourg and hopefully Moselle valley next week. Wanted to visit Brussels but finding it difficult to find anywhere to stay with easy access into Brussels.Have found a site Camping Lammekes in Grimbergen.Anyone any info on this or any other sites nearby,in fact any advice re Brussels,Bruges,Antwerp or Ghent.Have also had reply from Bruges tourist office that motorhome parking overnight in aire by station is forbidden-from what others have said some use this overnight with no problems?Thanks to all in advance of any replies

Martin


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Franco,

Ref Brugges, there have been conflicting reports as to whether its still open or not. If it is closed then camping memling is the closest campsite to brugges city centre, more info for you in the campsite database.....

>>camping memling<<

>>the brugge aire<<

pete.


----------



## franco (Dec 14, 2005)

*BELGIUM*

Thanks Pete.Can you shed some light on how the Belgian authorities feel about overnight parking as on any formal tourist website they specify not allowed other than campsites or do they have designated aires as in France or are they as relaxed about it all as the French are?

Martin


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Martin,

Belgium shouldn't present too much of a problem for overnight parking as long as you're discreet and there are no signs to the contrary, its Holland where they are not keen on it.

If you follow this link there is a good selection of aires listed in Belgium, its all in french but you'll get the gist....

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/affichaireE.php?Pays=BELGIQUE

pete.


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

We visit Brugge 5 or 6 times a year and as yet have had no problems using the aire. We had the same reply as you from the tourist iformation people, it seems to be a standard response. Do actually park on the aire and not on the roadway, police have been known to issue tickets to those not actually parked in the aire. Camping Memling is a good alternative, why not book a couple of nights and spend a day in Brugge and get a train into Brussels, rail travel is comparitively cheap in Belgium and the journey takes only 30 - 40 minutes. Another alternative might be to travel on further to visit Ghent there is a very large site there Camping Blaarmeersen, good facilities including a reataurant, and a bus service into the city 
Hope this is of help


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

*Re: BELGIUM*



franco said:


> Can you shed some light on how the Belgian authorities feel about overnight parking as on any formal tourist website they specify not allowed other than campsites or do they have designated aires as in France or are they as relaxed about it all as the French are?


Hi,

fact is that in Belgium no explicit law against overnight parking exists. So if you keep a low profile and not disobey any local signposts (if there are any), then you will have no problem. Except maybe with yobs celebrating "tailgate parties", it is a small and densely populated country.

There are some, very few designated aires, a list (in Dutch) can be found on http://www.campercontact.nl.

I would not rely too much on information from "official" Belgian tourist information offices. Reg. the aire in Brugge, just go there and see yourself.

This is different, however, in the two neighbouring countries Netherlands and Luxembourg.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

-the Aire at Bruge can be quite noisy - when we were there a few eastern european coaches parked up with 50 or more LOUD people milling around, we decided that a quieter place would suit us better - only 1 camping site & thats camping Membling - not exactly 4 star but quite near the bus into the centre of Bruge, a chap we spoke to said the train into Brussels was quick and very cheap


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Vic. You must have picked a bad day, We have stayed there 4/5 times and its been very quiet and everyone has been very well behaved, we have never seen any coaches on there only the local bus which will take you into the centre of Brugge.
Cheers Sid


----------



## raemc (May 1, 2005)

*belguim*

hi
we are of to belguim on the 1st sep for 9 days maybe luxembourg too.last year we toured the coast and antwerp. in antwerp we stayed at camping de molem-the site was a bit tired but great location as thre is a tunnel under the river close to the site which you can cycle or walk through which brings you to the centre of old antwerp.keep a eye open for a autocruise vista and stop for a chat.
cheers


----------



## franco (Dec 14, 2005)

*BELGIUM*

Hi thanks for all ths helpful info.Will keep an eye out for you raemc. We are in a Rapido 770F incase you see us
Cheers
Martin


----------



## skid (Nov 21, 2005)

Bruge or Brugge ??????? which is it or are there two?


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

It's Bruges or Brugge - same place.

This link shows the old aire:

http://maps.live.com/default.aspx?v...=-90&dir=0&alt=-1000&scene=12214034&encType=1

The new one is the grassy bit across the road to the SW by the boats. This pic must have been a couple of years ago. But, if you've never been there - just scroll northwards and see how close you are to the centre. 15 mins walk at the most. Not cheap at 15EUR per 24hrs, but it's worth at least one visit.

Griff


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi

The new Brugge Aire is in the Campsite database: Brugge Aire (ID:2877).

We stayed there last September it is excellent, convenient for the city and very clean and well kept. A little expensive I suppose for an Aire but worth it in my opinion.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Train*



vicdicdoc said:


> -the Aire at Bruge can be quite noisy - when we were there a few eastern european coaches parked up with 50 or more LOUD people milling around, we decided that a quieter place would suit us better - only 1 camping site & thats camping Membling - not exactly 4 star but quite near the bus into the centre of Bruge, a chap we spoke to said the train into Brussels was quick and very cheap


Yes, the train to Brussels is very fast, clean and reasonable cost. From memory the number 11 bus from outside camping memling will take you to the Station (we walked one way, bus back). If you do a search, I did post some information somewhere.

The Belgian transport system is very clean, on-time, swift and the staff we encountered were extremley helpful and polite. Spoke English better and more fluent than my counterparts here in the UK.

Trev.


----------

